# Cooling Solutions?



## Sir Stan (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm currently sitting in the smallest room of my house (about 10'x10'), it's 30 degrees celsius and getting hotter, and my Antec 900 is blowing hot air out the many fans. The cooling power isn't strong enough(that's right, an Antec 900's cooling isn't strong enough). Any advice on what to do? I'm considering swapping all 4 stock fans with some good ones and trying to wedge a fifth one on the side(I'll upgrade my PSU with it). I've also thought about liquid cooling, but that's a little costly. Specs below: 

Antec 900 Mid-Tower ATX Case(in case you didn't catch on)
Asus P5N-T 780i Chipset SLI Motherboard
OCZ GameXStream 700W PSU
NVidia GeForce GTX260 (causing 40% of the heat)
Intel Quad-Core Q9400 @ 2.66GHz
4GB (2x2GB) OCZ Platinum RAM 
Windows XP Professional with SP3
WD 500GB Hard Drive @ 7200RPM

What else could I do to this thing that would make it more interesting? 
Any suggestions, comments and constructive criticism are greatly appreciated.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

well here is the specs of my rig
2.0ghz sempron 2800+ 
400watt logisys psu 
128mb gefoce fx 5200
108mb sec wifi card
HD creative sound card
7 case fans 
1 pci duel slot fan blower
1 doctor thermal cpu heat sink

Temps
system 90
cpu 99
hd1 82
hd2 81
apci 110

lets start by taking the heat sink off and getting a nonstock cpu cooler anyone would work with a higher rpm fan and some thermal greese also if you cant do this clean it off of dust put and put some thermal past on the cpu

have 2 intake fans one blowing on hds and also the mobo its self and if u have exaust fan slots use replace them with diff fans bought at your local pc store anyone will work i use TYPHOON AND MASTERCOOLER

pci slot blowers will seriously help your cooling power by taking heat off the video card and that will in turn lower the system temp and video card temp its self. it wouldnt hurt anyways to get some thermal paste on the GPU its self i also use hard drive bay slots to cool hard drives but since in my rig i couldnt attach a hard drive to the bay cooler so i just use it as a intake fan set


and if u have chipsets on the mother board that just have heat sinks get coolers for those too like a chipset cooler comes with thermal paste heat sink with fan and a adapter to connect to a molex plug 


it would also help if you posted a pic i hope my advice helped you some and sorry about my grammer.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

30c is fine. idling under 40c is ideal, and maxing out at around 50-60c is normal. i wouldnt really worry too much. maybe getting some other thermal paste instead will help


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

19-33 C is great temps for a cpu the cooler it is the faster it runs and yes ive gotten a cpu at 19c with heatsink and fan!!!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

wait sorry read your post wrong. what are the temps for your system?


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

mine forcifier? or the topics pc specs?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

sir stan. he said the ambient room temp is 30c, not the temp of the computer itself


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i dont know your background, you dont know mine. please stay on topic.

sir stan, try installing either speed fan or core temp to see what the temps are for your system. we can work from there easily


----------



## Sir Stan (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright, i went and got myself a Thermaltake DuOrb. After 2 hours of struggling to shove it into my Antec 900, and after putting fresh Silver 5 thermal paste, my cpu temps are:

CPU - 27
Core 1 - 39
Core 2 - 39
Core 3 - 39
Core 4 - 33
GPU - 47
Mobo - 37

All's well that ends well. Luckily, since I was on a spending spree, I also went and bought a 5k BTU air conditioner for my prison cell-like room, so it'll be alot cooler. Pics coming in a sec...


----------



## Sir Stan (Jun 25, 2009)

I have less than a millimeter between the monstrous CPU cooler and the monstrous video card casing.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

its a little warm, but nothing to be worried about. nice build btw  mod that case now


----------



## Sir Stan (Jun 25, 2009)

forcifer said:


> its a little warm, but nothing to be worried about. nice build btw  mod that case now


Thank you 
Planning to add some stronger LEDs and maybe a GPU cooler, if space permits


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

what kind of gpu cooler? some are better then others... kudos for the LEDs just dont make it too bright otherwise it gets hard to play at night lol


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

If you decide to mount the 5000 BTU AC on the side of the pc be sure to use 1/4-20 Screws. :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

Stu_computer said:


> If you decide to mount the 5000 BTU AC on the side of the pc be sure to use 1/4-20 Screws. :grin:


phase cooling ftw


----------



## Sir Stan (Jun 25, 2009)

hell, if I manage to mount an AC unit right next to my case, the screws will be the least of my worries. My computer is on the opposite side from the window :O


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

portable ac's are still way to $$$.

maybe a few old cardboard boxes and a roll of duct tape to make exaust duct.

can tape it along the wall so it's not a tripping hazard.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=373&products_id=22128


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

> The unit attaches to the bottom of your case and the evaporator tube snakes through the bottom of your case (after a hole has been added) and mounts directly to the CPU.


I noticed that they don't mention whether the hole is supplied or not..... :grin:

It's a pity they don't do a 'dual-cooler', one for the CPU and another for the GPU - Even so, $800 is a helluva lot :sigh:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

just buy 2  thats what a bunch of high end overclockers do...or they build them themselves. you can get very close to LN2 temps with a cascade


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

how about a 10X10 Certified Refurbished CO2/LN2 Temperature Chamber. maybe refurbish it yourself and save a few bucks.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5355/northeast.jpg

-100c or so of 24/7 cooling. problem with LN2 is that it doesnt last long


----------

